
DarkPatterns.org - ph0rque
http://darkpatterns.org/
======
mathgladiator
For those that care: <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0061854549/> ( Predictably
Irrational, Revised and Expanded Edition: The Hidden Forces That Shape Our
Decisions )

Basically, the forces of darkness muster and arm themselves; those seeking the
light must be diligent.

------
japaget
See the video from the EFF on maximizing privacy on Facebook. Just follow the
"Privacy Zuckering" link and scroll down on the page that comes up.

------
T_S_
This is how industries wind up getting regulated.

